# Supend to RAM using pm-utils hangs system

## rettw

I have recently returned to using Gentoo (been using Ubuntu since 2008) and I am trying to get suspend to ram working using pm-utils.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 on the same machine on another partition and suspend works fine.  When suspending Gentoo the machine hangs about 75% of the time without powering down.  A hard reset is needed to bring the machine back up.

Suspend from X (I have Gnome/Hal/Consolekit running and installed) or suspend from console results in the same behavior.  I am using the nvidia binary drivers, and even stopping xdm and unloading the nvidia module results in a hung system with about the same frequency.  

I have tried "echo "1" > /sys/power/pm_trace" without any success in finding the culprit, and pm-suspend.log doesn't offer any insight.

Here are my h/w specs:

C2Q 6600 @ 3.08 Ghz

EVGA 780I-FTW Motherboard 

2x Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5D (8GB RAM) 

EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Superclocked EE 1GB 01G-P3-1373-AR

3Ware 9650-8LP Discrete Raid Controller

4x WD 320GB Blue RAID5

Sony Optiarc BD-ROM SATA

Plextor USB 48X CD-RW

LiteOn DVD+/-RW SATA

Turtle Bearch Audio Advantage SRM USB + Ear force AK-R8 H/S

Here is a pm-suspend.log:

```

Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 55NetworkManager.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Tue Feb 15 22:14:51 CST 2011: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux rigel-g 2.6.36-gentoo-r5.3rtw #5 SMP Sat Feb 12 22:37:47 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

isofs                  33814  0 

udf                    85648  1 

vmnet                  43763  13 

vmblock                11985  0 

vsock                  39302  0 

vmci                   56236  1 vsock

vmmon                  75566  0 

w83627ehf              24763  0 

hwmon_vid               3122  1 w83627ehf

coretemp                5748  0 

nfs                   313360  2 

fscache                50150  1 nfs

nfsd                  303965  11 

lockd                  75096  2 nfs,nfsd

nfs_acl                 2701  2 nfs,nfsd

auth_rpcgss            44037  2 nfs,nfsd

sunrpc                227981  19 nfs,nfsd,lockd,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss

snd_seq                56947  0 

xfs                   765662  1 

exportfs                4194  2 nfsd,xfs

snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi    15423  4 

hid_microsoft           3205  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   305489  1 

uvcvideo               63215  0 

videodev               76909  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            15551  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    11518  1 videodev

joydev                 11191  0 

nvidia              10272297  28 

snd_hda_intel          25446  2 

snd_hda_codec         101571  3 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

firewire_ohci          28046  0 

firewire_core          58168  1 firewire_ohci

crc_itu_t               1739  2 udf,firewire_core

snd_usb_audio         103878  3 

snd_hwdep               6546  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio

ohci1394               29989  0 

snd_usbmidi_lib        20813  1 snd_usb_audio

pata_amd               11922  0 

snd_pcm                88011  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              23180  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8716  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ieee1394               92598  1 ohci1394

snd_rawmidi            22012  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          6880  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    63224  21 snd_seq,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               1240  1 snd

usb_storage            49336  0 

i2c_nforce2             5669  0 

usbhid                 40563  3 

forcedeth              54863  0 

floppy                 63679  0 

psmouse                58785  0 

serio_raw               4910  0 

pcspkr                  2022  0 

hid                    82501  2 hid_microsoft,usbhid

shpchp                 28759  0 

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       8193156     650688    7542468          0      51612     191728

-/+ buffers/cache:     407348    7785808

Swap:      8000364          0    8000364

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 55NetworkManager.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio suspend suspend:

Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> >>> 

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /etc/pm/sleep.d/02apache suspend suspend:

 * Stopping apache2 ...apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

                                                   [ ok ]

/etc/pm/sleep.d/02apache suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

nVidia binary video drive detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Tue Feb 15 22:14:54 CST 2011: performing suspend

```

I copied the pulseaudio suspend hook from Ubuntu as a test - didn't help

Here is emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5.3rtw x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5.3rtw-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Feb 2011 03:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/vmware /usr/local/layman/multimedia /usr/local/mythtv_portage/Gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo examples exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 joystick jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lirc mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session snmp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse acecad evdev keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And my kernel config for power management (I am using 2.6.36-gentoo-r5) with 3ware drivers compiled in, but the config is based on Ubuntu's generic config for 2.6.35

```

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SFI=y

```

Any insight in how to troubleshoot this issue would be great.  Its quite annoying, considering Ubuntu works perfectly, and as far as I can tell their is little difference in the kernel config and the pm-utils hooks that would make this an issue.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## roarinelk

Log in as root on the console, kill X, and do "echo mem > /sys/power/state".

Does it suspend and wake up again?

----------

## rettw

Running that command (without X and from a root login on the console) brings the machine down and powers it down, however resuming results in a hung system that will sometimes spontaneously reboot.  Seems pretty consistent.

Screen never comes back during the resume, nor does network connectivity.

Here is the kernel log of the suspend:

```

Feb 17 19:32:30 localhost kernel: [  117.971811] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Feb 17 19:32:30 localhost kernel: [  117.972557] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep

```

The next message in the log is the beginning of a normal boot sequence, 6 minutes later when I hit the reset button.

Rett

----------

## roarinelk

Then it's most likely a kernel problem.  Please try the latest git-sources,

and enable the power management debug options in the kernel config.

----------

## rettw

I compiled and installed the latest git sources and the issue more or less persists. Suspending from Gnome suspend option hangs system.  Suspending from root console with no X drops system.  Wake up hangs, however some network connectivity resumes (I can ping the machine from another one on the network) however i cannot ssh or otherwise access machine.

Here is the kernel log (with PM debug enabled) from the time I initiated the echo mem > /sys/power/state command up until I had to hit the reset button to bring the machine back up online.

[code:1:182e1eb46f]

Feb 18 22:30:55 localhost kernel: [  532.925306] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Feb 18 22:30:55 localhost kernel: [  532.940127] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep

Feb 18 22:30:55 localhost kernel: [  532.940204] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs63

Feb 18 22:30:55 localhost kernel: [  532.940236] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa63

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  532.959746] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.02 seconds) done.

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  532.980030] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000025] PM: Entering mem sleep

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000038] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000044] platform reg-dummy: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000108] pci 0000:00:00.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000110] pci 0000:00:00.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000113] pci 0000:00:00.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000115] pci 0000:00:00.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000117] pci 0000:00:00.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000119] pci 0000:00:00.1: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000122] pci 0000:00:00.2: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000124] pci 0000:00:00.2: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000126] pci 0000:00:00.2: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000128] pci 0000:00:00.3: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000130] pci 0000:00:00.3: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000132] pci 0000:00:00.3: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000135] pci 0000:00:00.4: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000137] pci 0000:00:00.4: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000139] pci 0000:00:00.4: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000145] pci 0000:00:00.5: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000150] pci 0000:00:00.5: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000151] pci 0000:00:00.5: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000153] pci 0000:00:00.6: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000154] pci 0000:00:00.6: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000155] pci 0000:00:00.6: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000158] pci 0000:00:00.7: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000159] pci 0000:00:00.7: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000161] pci 0000:00:00.7: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000162] pci 0000:00:01.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000164] pci 0000:00:01.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000165] pci 0000:00:01.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000167] pci 0000:00:01.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000168] pci 0000:00:01.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000169] pci 0000:00:01.1: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000171] pci 0000:00:01.2: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000172] pci 0000:00:01.2: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000174] pci 0000:00:01.2: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000175] pci 0000:00:01.3: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000177] pci 0000:00:01.3: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000178] pci 0000:00:01.3: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000179] pci 0000:00:01.4: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000181] pci 0000:00:01.4: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000182] pci 0000:00:01.4: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000184] pci 0000:00:01.5: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000185] pci 0000:00:01.5: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000186] pci 0000:00:01.5: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000188] pci 0000:00:01.6: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000189] pci 0000:00:01.6: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000190] pci 0000:00:01.6: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000192] pci 0000:00:02.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000193] pci 0000:00:02.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000195] pci 0000:00:02.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000196] pci 0000:00:02.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000198] pci 0000:00:02.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000199] pci 0000:00:02.1: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000201] pci 0000:00:02.2: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000202] pci 0000:00:02.2: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000203] pci 0000:00:02.2: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000205] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000206] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000208] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000210] pci 0000:00:09.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000211] pci 0000:00:09.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000212] pci 0000:00:09.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000214] pci 0000:00:0a.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000215] pci 0000:00:0a.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000216] pci 0000:00:0a.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000218] nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000220] nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000221] nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000223] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000224] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000226] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000227] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000229] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000230] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000232] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000233] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000235] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000237] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000238] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000239] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000241] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000242] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000244] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000245] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000247] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000248] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000250] pci 0000:00:0f.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000251] pci 0000:00:0f.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000252] pci 0000:00:0f.0: rpm_resume returns -11

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000254] HDA Intel 0000:00:0f.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000255] HDA Intel 0000:00:0f.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000257] HDA Intel 0000:00:0f.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000259] forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: preparing suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000260] forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000261] forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000263] forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: preparing suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000265] forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000266] forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000268] pcieport 0000:00:13.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000269] pcieport 0000:00:13.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000270] pcieport 0000:00:13.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000272] pcieport 0000:00:18.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000274] pcieport 0000:00:18.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000275] pcieport 0000:00:18.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000277] pcieport 0000:01:00.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000278] pcieport 0000:01:00.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000279] pcieport 0000:01:00.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000281] pcieport 0000:02:00.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000282] pcieport 0000:02:00.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000283] pcieport 0000:02:00.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000285] pcieport 0000:02:02.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000286] pcieport 0000:02:02.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000288] pcieport 0000:02:02.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000290] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000291] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000292] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000294] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000295] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000297] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000301] firewire_ohci 0000:05:07.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000302] firewire_ohci 0000:05:07.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000303] firewire_ohci 0000:05:07.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000306] 3w-9xxx 0000:07:00.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000307] 3w-9xxx 0000:07:00.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000308] 3w-9xxx 0000:07:00.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000353] pcspkr pcspkr: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000361] uvesafb uvesafb.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000364] vga16fb vga16fb.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000370] serial8250 serial8250: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000421] platform Fixed MDIO bus.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000433] usb usb1: preparing type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000437] usb usb2: preparing type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000441] i8042 i8042: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000454] usb 1-4: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000459] usb 1-5: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000463] usb 1-7: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000466] usb 2-1: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000470] usb 2-2: preparing type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000473] usb 2-3: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000478] usb 2-6: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000481] usb 1-4.5: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000486] usb 1-5.1: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000490] floppy floppy.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000493] usb 1-5.3: preparing type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000499] usb 1-5.1.3: preparing type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000580] coretemp coretemp.0: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000582] coretemp coretemp.1: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000584] coretemp coretemp.2: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000587] coretemp coretemp.3: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000589] w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: preparing suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000594] w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000597] coretemp coretemp.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000599] coretemp coretemp.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000601] coretemp coretemp.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000603] coretemp coretemp.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000605] i2c i2c-9: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000606] i2c i2c-8: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000608] i2c i2c-7: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000609] i2c i2c-6: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000611] i2c i2c-5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000613] i2c i2c-4: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000614] i2c i2c-3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000616] i2c i2c-2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000633] input input12: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000641] input input11: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000644] input input10: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000648] input input9: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000651] input input8: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000657] usbhid 1-5.3:1.0: rpm_resume flags 0x5

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000659] usbhid 1-5.3:1.0: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000703] sd 7:0:0:3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000703] input input7: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000718] sd 7:0:0:2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000727] sd 7:0:0:1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000727] input input6: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000731] sd 7:0:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000731] input input5: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000736] usbhid 2-2:1.0: rpm_resume flags 0x5

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000737] usbhid 2-2:1.0: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000747] scsi host9: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000754] scsi target7:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000753] i2c i2c-1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000757] scsi host8: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000756] i2c i2c-0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000761] scsi host7: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000762] input input4: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000765] input input3: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000771] input input2: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000793] floppy floppy.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000806] usbhid 1-5.1.3:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000818] usb 1-5.1.3: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000824] usbhid 1-5.3:1.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000828] serio serio1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000832] usbhid 1-5.3:1.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000832] rtc rtc0: legacy class suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000838] usbhid 1-5.3:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000842] usb 1-5.3: type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000845] hub 1-5.1:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000864] serio serio0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000875] i8042 i8042: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000896] snd-usb-audio 1-4.5:1.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000898] snd-usb-audio 1-4.5:1.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000901] uvcvideo 1-4.5:1.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000904] uvcvideo 1-4.5:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000906] usb 1-4.5: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000929] usbhid 2-6:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000933] usb 2-6: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000943] usbhid 2-3:1.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000946] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000948] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000951] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000954] usb 2-3: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000967] usbhid 2-2:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.000970] usb 2-2: type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001006] usbhid 2-1:1.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001010] usbhid 2-1:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001012] usb 2-1: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001034] usb-storage 1-7:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001037] usb 1-7: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001045] hub 1-5:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001070] hub 1-4:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001105] sr 5:0:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001108] scsi target5:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001112] sr 4:0:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001114] scsi target4:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001122] hub 2-0:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001124] platform Fixed MDIO bus.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001144] hub 1-0:1.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001154] sd 0:0:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001158] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001193] serial8250 serial8250: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001202] input input1: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001204] input input0: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001207] vga16fb vga16fb.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001213] uvesafb uvesafb.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001224] pcspkr pcspkr: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001232] scsi target0:0:0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001237] scsi host5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001239] scsi host4: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001242] scsi host3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001246] scsi host2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001256] scsi host0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001258] scsi host6: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001268] scsi host1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001271] system 00:0b: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001275] system 00:0a: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001278] serial 00:09: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001379] serial 00:09: disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001383] serial 00:09: wake-up capability disabled by ACPI

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001385] pnp 00:08: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001387] pnp 00:07: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001388] pnp 00:06: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001390] rtc_cmos 00:05: legacy suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001395] pnp 00:04: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001397] pnp 00:03: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001398] system 00:02: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001400] pnp 00:01: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001402] system 00:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001416] 3w-9xxx 0000:07:00.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001422] 3w-9xxx: Suspending host 0.

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001430] firewire_ohci 0000:05:07.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001442] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001444] pcieport 0000:02:02.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001455] button LNXPWRBN:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001457] acpi device:29: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001458] acpi PNP0C01:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001460] acpi PNP0C02:02: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001462] pci_link PNP0C0F:25: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001463] pci_link PNP0C0F:24: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001465] pci_link PNP0C0F:23: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001467] pci_link PNP0C0F:22: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001468] pci_link PNP0C0F:21: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001470] pci_link PNP0C0F:20: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001471] pci_link PNP0C0F:1f: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001473] pci_link PNP0C0F:1e: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001475] pci_link PNP0C0F:1d: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001476] pci_link PNP0C0F:1c: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001478] pci_link PNP0C0F:1b: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001480] pci_link PNP0C0F:1a: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001481] pci_link PNP0C0F:19: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001483] pci_link PNP0C0F:18: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001488] ACPI handle has no context!

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001486] pci_link PNP0C0F:17: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001488] pci_link PNP0C0F:16: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001489] pci_link PNP0C0F:15: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001491] pci_link PNP0C0F:14: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001493] pci_link PNP0C0F:13: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001499] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001497] pci_link PNP0C0F:12: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001498] pci_link PNP0C0F:11: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001500] pci_link PNP0C0F:10: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001502] pci_link PNP0C0F:0f: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001503] pci_link PNP0C0F:0e: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001505] pci_link PNP0C0F:0d: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001507] pci_link PNP0C0F:0c: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001508] pci_link PNP0C0F:0b: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001510] pci_link PNP0C0F:0a: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001512] pci_link PNP0C0F:09: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001513] pci_link PNP0C0F:08: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001515] pci_link PNP0C0F:07: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001517] pci_link PNP0C0F:06: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001518] pci_link PNP0C0F:05: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001520] pci_link PNP0C0F:04: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001526] pci_link PNP0C0F:03: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001528] pci_link PNP0C0F:02: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001529] pci_link PNP0C0F:01: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001535] pci_link PNP0C0F:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001536] acpi device:28: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001538] acpi device:27: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001540] acpi device:26: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001542] acpi device:25: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001543] acpi device:24: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001545] acpi PNP0501:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001550] acpi PNP0700:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001552] acpi PNP0C04:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001553] acpi PNP0800:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001558] acpi PNP0B00:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001560] acpi PNP0103:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001561] acpi PNP0100:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001568] pcieport 0000:00:13.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001565] acpi PNP0200:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001566] acpi PNP0000:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001568] acpi PNP0C02:01: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001571] acpi device:23: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001577] forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001573] acpi device:22: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001580] forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001578] acpi device:21: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001579] acpi device:20: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001581] acpi device:1f: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001582] acpi device:1e: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001584] acpi device:1d: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001585] acpi device:1c: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001587] acpi device:1b: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001588] acpi device:1a: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001590] acpi device:19: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001591] acpi device:18: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001593] acpi device:17: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001595] acpi device:16: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001597] acpi device:15: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001598] acpi device:14: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001600] acpi device:13: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001601] acpi device:12: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001603] acpi device:11: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001604] acpi device:10: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001606] acpi device:0f: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001608] acpi device:0e: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001609] acpi device:0d: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001611] acpi device:0c: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001613] acpi device:0b: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001614] acpi device:0a: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001616] acpi device:09: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001617] acpi device:08: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001619] acpi device:07: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001621] acpi device:06: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001622] acpi device:05: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001624] acpi device:04: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001625] acpi device:03: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001627] acpi device:02: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001629] acpi device:01: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001636] pci_root PNP0A08:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001637] button PNP0C0C:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001639] acpi PNP0C02:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001641] acpi device:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001643] processor LNXCPU:03: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001648] processor LNXCPU:02: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001649] processor LNXCPU:01: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001651] processor LNXCPU:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001653] acpi LNXSYSTM:00: legacy suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001656] platform reg-dummy: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.001854] HDA Intel 0000:00:0f.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002389] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002406] scsi host5: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002408] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002410] scsi host5: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002419] scsi host3: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002421] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002423] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002426] scsi host3: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002437] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002441] scsi host6: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002443] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002446] scsi host1: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002449] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002451] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002453] scsi host6: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002455] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002457] scsi host1: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002474] scsi host2: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002476] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002478] scsi host4: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002479] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002481] scsi host4: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002482] scsi host2: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002488] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: PCI INT C disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002532] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002534] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: PCI INT B disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002547] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002562] scsi host8: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002563] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002564] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002566] scsi host8: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002582] scsi host9: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002583] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume flags 0x0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002584] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002586] scsi host9: rpm_resume returns 0

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002604] nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002622] pci 0000:00:0a.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002629] pci 0000:00:09.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002635] pci 0000:00:02.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002641] pci 0000:00:02.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002646] pci 0000:00:02.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002651] pci 0000:00:01.6: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002654] pci 0000:00:01.5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002665] pci 0000:00:01.4: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002670] pci 0000:00:01.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002674] pci 0000:00:01.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002677] pci 0000:00:01.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002680] pci 0000:00:01.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002682] pci 0000:00:00.7: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002686] pci 0000:00:00.6: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002687] pci 0000:00:00.5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002690] pci 0000:00:00.4: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002697] pci 0000:00:00.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002698] pci 0000:00:00.2: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002708] pci 0000:00:00.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002710] pci 0000:00:00.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002945] scsi host2: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002947] scsi host2: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002950] scsi host1: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.002952] scsi host1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.004944] scsi host2: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.004946] scsi host2: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.004953] scsi host1: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.004955] scsi host1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.005944] scsi host2: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.005946] scsi host2: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.005948] scsi host1: rpm_resume flags 0x4

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.005950] scsi host1: rpm_resume returns 1

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020019] usb 1-7: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020026] usb 1-4.5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020039] usb 1-5.1.3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020044] usb 1-4: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020047] usb 2-3: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020055] usb 2-1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020058] usb 1-5.1: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020059] usb 2-6: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020064] usb 1-5.3: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020070] pci 0000:00:0f.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020079] usb 2-2: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020085] usb usb2: type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020119] usb usb2: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020130] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.020138] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.040018] usb 1-5.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.040020] usb 1-4: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.040031] usb 1-5: type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.060019] usb 1-5: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.060029] usb usb1: type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.060048] usb usb1: suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.060056] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.080028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: PCI INT B disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.300014] 3w-9xxx: Suspend complete.

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.300047] 3w-9xxx 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.300051] ACPI handle has no context!

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.320031] pcieport 0000:00:18.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.390028] HDA Intel 0000:00:0f.1: PCI INT B disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.520034] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B disabled

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.520075] ACPI handle has no context!

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540023] pcieport 0000:02:00.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540035] pcieport 0000:01:00.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540043] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540065] PM: suspend of devices complete after 539.469 msecs

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540068] PM: suspend devices took 0.540 seconds

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540089] w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540091] coretemp coretemp.3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540093] coretemp coretemp.2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540096] coretemp coretemp.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540098] coretemp coretemp.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540100] i2c i2c-9: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540102] i2c i2c-8: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540104] i2c i2c-7: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540106] i2c i2c-6: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540108] i2c i2c-5: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540110] i2c i2c-4: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540112] i2c i2c-3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540114] i2c i2c-2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540122] input input12: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540126] input input11: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540129] input input10: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540132] input input9: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540142] input input8: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540151] sd 7:0:0:3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540154] sd 7:0:0:2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540156] sd 7:0:0:1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540158] sd 7:0:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540160] scsi target7:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540161] input input7: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540163] scsi host9: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540164] scsi host8: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540168] scsi host7: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540170] input input6: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540172] input input5: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540173] i2c i2c-1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540175] i2c i2c-0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540176] input input4: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540178] input input3: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540180] input input2: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540182] usbhid 1-5.1.3:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540184] usb 1-5.1.3: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540185] usb 1-5.1.3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540187] usbhid 1-5.3:1.2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540189] usbhid 1-5.3:1.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540190] usbhid 1-5.3:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540192] usb 1-5.3: LATE type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540193] usb 1-5.3: LATE suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540195] floppy floppy.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540197] hub 1-5.1:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540199] usb 1-5.1: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540200] usb 1-5.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540201] snd-usb-audio 1-4.5:1.3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540203] snd-usb-audio 1-4.5:1.2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540204] uvcvideo 1-4.5:1.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540206] uvcvideo 1-4.5:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540207] usb 1-4.5: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540208] usb 1-4.5: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540210] usbhid 2-6:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540212] usb 2-6: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540213] usb 2-6: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540215] usbhid 2-3:1.3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540217] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540219] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540220] snd-usb-audio 2-3:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540222] usb 2-3: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540223] usb 2-3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540224] usbhid 2-2:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540226] usb 2-2: LATE type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540227] usb 2-2: LATE suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540228] usbhid 2-1:1.1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540230] usbhid 2-1:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540231] usb 2-1: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540232] usb 2-1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540235] usb-storage 1-7:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540236] usb 1-7: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540238] usb 1-7: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540240] hub 1-5:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540241] usb 1-5: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540242] usb 1-5: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540244] hub 1-4:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540246] usb 1-4: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540247] usb 1-4: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540248] serio serio1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540250] serio serio0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540252] sr 5:0:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540254] scsi target5:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540255] sr 4:0:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540257] scsi target4:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540258] i8042 i8042: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540260] hub 2-0:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540261] usb usb2: LATE type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540263] usb usb2: LATE suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540265] hub 1-0:1.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540267] usb usb1: LATE type suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540268] usb usb1: LATE suspend, may wakeup

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540272] sd 0:0:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540273] scsi target0:0:0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540275] platform Fixed MDIO bus.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540277] scsi host6: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540278] scsi host5: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540281] scsi host4: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540283] scsi host3: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540286] scsi host2: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540288] scsi host1: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540291] scsi host0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540297] serial8250 serial8250: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540299] input input1: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540301] input input0: LATE type suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost kernel: [  533.540302] vga16fb vga16fb.0: LATE suspend

Feb 18 22:31:29 localhost 

----------

## roarinelk

Please open a bugreport on http://bugzilla.kernel.org, and include

as much information as you can (system stats, .config, dmesg from boot, ...)

I'm sorry I can't help here.

----------

## bandreabis

For my case, the problem was KMS drivers.

Disabling it solved.

----------

## rettw

Thanks for everyones help.  KMS wasn't an issue since I pulled them out of the kernel config (I am using the nvidia binary driver) some time ago.  I was able to solve the issue by falling back to gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15 with the same config I had been using for 2.6.36, and latest git-sources.

Suspend works fine now, so it seems that its definitely a kernel regression of some sort.  I will post a bug report on the kernel.org bugzilla.

Thanks for everyones help.

----------

## bandreabis

 *rettw wrote:*   

> Thanks for everyones help.  KMS wasn't an issue since I pulled them out of the kernel config (I am using the nvidia binary driver) some time ago.  I was able to solve the issue by falling back to gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15 with the same config I had been using for 2.6.36, and latest git-sources.
> 
> Suspend works fine now, so it seems that its definitely a kernel regression of some sort.  I will post a bug report on the kernel.org bugzilla.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.

 

Interesting!

Could you please tell us the bug number?

----------

